# Cubase und MIDI



## huxi0 (29. August 2012)

Hey. 
Ich arbeite ein bisschen mit Cubase und ein MIDI Keyboard. Ich wollte mal fragen ob es irgendwie möglich ist, wenn ich mit dem Keyboard aufnehme und es später bearbeiten möchte, dann sind die MIDI Spuren nicht richtig und muss sie hinziehen damit sie passen. Gibt es dafür irgendwie eine Funktion damit die Spuren gleich richtig liegen und ich sie nicht richtig legen muss?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (29. August 2012)

"liegen nicht richtig" meint, dass sie zeitlich verschoben sind zu anderen bereits vorhandenen Spuren?

Wenn das so ist, dann hast du ein sogenanntes Latenzproblem. Das lässt sich aber leicht beheben, wenn du mit ASIO Treiber deine Sound-Hardware betreibst. Entweder mitgelieferte ASIO-Treiber, oder aber ASIO4ALL.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## huxi0 (2. September 2012)

Ja ist richtig so meinte ich das. Naja aber es kann ja dann mal vorkommen das sich doch ein paar Spuren verschoben haben. Gibt es dann sowas?


----------



## Zvoni (3. September 2012)

Für mich klingt das eher  nach Quantisieren zur Click-Spur.

Such mal nach "midi quantisieren cubase" in Google


----------

